# Acheter sur ebay avec paypal c'est risqué ?



## sfun (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour 

Savez vous si la protection Paypal permet d'acheter sans risque un macbook pro à un particulier sur ebay ?

Si on reçoit un Macbook pro endommagé on à un recour grâce à Paypal ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ness_Du_frat (7 Février 2013)

Alors faut faire bien gaffe à la protection paypal... J'ai eu un cas dernièrement, j'ai acheté un ordi à un gars sur ebay Espagne, payé par paypal, tout ça, l'ordi n'arrive pas, je m'inquiète, le mec me sort un numéro de suivi, je vois que le paquet est en transit, tout va bien, puis le paquet est marqué comme livré... Et rien dans la boîte.
Après un million d'années de recherche et l'appel d'un ami à la poste en Espagne d'où le vendeur avait envoyé le paquet (qui s'est avéré être une lettre recommandée à destination de l'Allemagne), j'ai contacté la poste allemande, qui m'a confirmé la livraison à une adresse en Allemagne, signature et tout.
Le gars avait photoshopé le bordereau pour donner un numéro de suivi, et comme le site de la poste espagnole ne donnait aucune information sur le pays de livraison (on ne pouvait pas savoir si c'était la France ou l'Allemagne...), je l'avais dans l'os.
Echanges d'emails sans fin avec le service client d'ebay, qui sont une belle brochette d'incompétents, j'ai dû finalement téléphoner à ebay aux US pour régler le problème. Litige clos en ma faveur, après 2 mois passés à dépenser de l'énergie et des sous (environ 30&#8364; de frais), le vendeur s'en tire sans souci, il a gardé l'ordi pour lui, il a juste rendu mes sous, et même pas d'évaluation négative, car lorsque j'ai enfin pu savoir la vérité, le temps pour mettre l'éval était passé (ça, c'est débile, d'ailleurs, et j'ai signalé à ebay. Je n'avais pas mis d'évaluation avant la clôture du litige, vu qu'au départ le vendeur semblait sincère, me disait qu'il avait regardé avec la poste espagnole, qu'il allait me faire un remboursement, etc., puis quand il s'est mis à faire le mort c'était trop tard). Résultat, le mec s'en sort indemne.
Le pire, c'est que je croyais être en sécurité avec un vendeur qui avait plus de 750 évaluations positives et qui était sur ebay depuis 7 ans...

Au final, peut-on faire confiance à la protection paypal ? Pas toujours. Si je n'avais pas appelé ebay aux US et si je n'avais pas gueulé pour parler à un manager (qui m'a confirmé que sinon ça aurait été clos en faveur du vendeur, car "numéro de suivi"), j'aurais pu dire au revoir à mes sous.

Cela dit, j'ai acheté énormément de choses sur ebay et j'ai eu peu de problèmes (j'ai eu deux fois un objet non conforme, genre pas la bonne taille de vêtement, ou une tache non signalée, mais rien de vraiment irréparable).
Regarde bien le nombre d'évaluations du vendeur, regarde depuis combien de temps il est sur ebay, regarde aussi combien il a eu d'évals en tant que vendeur (car les évals sont combinées pour les achats et les ventes, donc tu peux très bien avoir quelqu'un qui a 58 évaluations positives mais qui n'a jamais fait aucune vente), regarde les évaluations, et surtout, c'est mieux qu'il soit en France...
En cas de problème, SURTOUT n'ouvre pas de litige sur ebay, contacte directement paypal. Si tu fais la même erreur que moi, à savoir ouvrir un litige dans le gestionnaire de litige dans ebay comme ils te le conseillent, tu te retrouves avec la brochette d'incompétents, et paypal ne peut plus rien faire.

Au final, si tu as bien fait toutes les vérifications, que le vendeur a l'air fiable, gaffe-toi bien d'avoir un envoi assuré si c'est quelque chose de valeur, car j'ai vu le cas de quelqu'un qui a envoyé un réflex numérique sans recommandé (sa femme l'avait posté à sa place et n'y a pas pensé), le réflex a été perdu par la poste, valeur 750&#8364;, indemnisation de la poste 23&#8364;, et le vendeur l'a eu dans l'os, car il a dû rendre la somme à l'acheteur.
Autre cas, un vendeur qui a envoyé un paquet, le camion de la poste a été vandalisé, l'acheteur n'a jamais eu son objet ni son remboursement, car c'était la faute du transporteur.
Pour tout ce qui est problème avec la poste, Paypal n'intervient pas. Donc si la poste te perd ton paquet, ils s'en foutent.

Bon, voilà, j'espère que je ne t'ai pas fait trop peur, j'ai quand même acheté un ordi sur ebay sans souci il y a quelques années, ça s'est très bien passé, j'ai acheté récemment un iPod, pareil, je n'ai par contre jamais rien acheté de valeur supérieure à 600&#8364;, pas par crainte, mais simplement parce que le cas ne s'est pas posé. J'ai acheté mes deux nouveaux ordis d'occasion, et j'ai préféré la remise en main propre pour éviter le transport hasardeux de nos amis de la poste.

Bref, en résumé : si c'est un vendeur en France, qui a plein d'évals positives, qui est là depuis longtemps, qui envoie en recommandé et paiement paypal, tu peux y aller les yeux fermés. Si c'est à l'étranger, prudence (bien que j'aie très souvent acheté en Angleterre, en Allemagne et aux US sans souci, je ne parle même pas de la Chine où j'achète sans arrêt des petits trucs qui arrivent toujours parfaitement emballés, et lorsqu'il y a un problème (ça peut arriver), les vendeurs chinois sont hyper corrects et te remboursent tout de suite sans discuter).

Ah, et pour ta question sur le macbook pro : si tu achètes un macbook pro, qu'il arrive endommagé (mais pas endommagé par le transport, car là c'est la faute du transporteur et le vendeur n'y peut rien), paypal te demandera sans doute d'aller le faire expertiser dans un magasin (pour éviter que tu ne dises que l'ordi est endommagé pour avoir l'ordi et les sous), tu devras aussi le renvoyer à tes frais au vendeur, qui sera tenu de te rembourser s'il est clair qu'il t'a envoyé un ordi foutu. Maintenant, j'ai vu des cas un peu limites, donc vérifie bien dans l'annonce qu'il est spécifié que l'ordi est en état de fonctionnement.


----------



## VanZoo (8 Février 2013)

Perso, quand je vendrais mon Retina ( pour le Mac Pro 2013 ), ce sera en main propre, sur Lyon ou Paris... C'est moins compliqué et l'acheteur peut le tester


----------

